# GTA IV Won't start



## brish (Mar 30, 2009)

hi mates,

I bought the game 3 months ago and I played it normally. Then I didn't play it for 1 month and now I want to play it again. But when I press "start" button and the game begin loading the game crashes and give me this error:
The instruction at "0x0060344f" referenced memory at 0x0fefd0f0. The memory could not be "written".

I've got:
AMD Athlon 5600+
NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GTS 512 (182.08 drivers)
2GB Patriot RAM
ASUS M2N-E
OS Windows XP SP3

I have the lastest patch of the game installed.

Anyone know why I get this error?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=404983"]hmm I'm not sure, because all other games are working fine (crysis, cod4, cod5 etc.) [/WEBQUOTE]
If all your other games are working fine, then your first step should be to re-install the game.


----------



## brish (Mar 30, 2009)

I re-install it 4 times and still the same :/


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you tested the memory lately?



> The instruction at "0x0060344f" referenced memory at 0x0fefd0f0. The memory could not be "written".


This error looks like a pretty straightforward memory access error to me.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Are other games working for you?

I would try running MemTest86 to test your RAM.

Also, if you have anything overclocked, bring it back to default speeds.


----------



## Kashking (Apr 2, 2009)

if is that you are using the two DVD GTA IV then this prblem occurs sometime I think they shall have give you patch 
If your answer is YES then then try this following STEP:
Step 1: Update your drivers
Step 2: Re-install GTA IV.
Step 3: Apply the latest patch from {Link Deleted}
Step 4: Use the graphics downgrader from {Link Deleted}
Step 5: You place this ({Link Deleted}) file
where you had install your GTA IV
Step 6:Use this ({Link Deleted} replace the existing textures. REPLACE WITH IT ON ({Link Deleted}) X: IS YOUR DRIVE YOU INSTALLED GTA IV
NOW TRY THIS ALL

I have removed all your links concerning using cracks. Please read the rules. No illegal software or ways of cracking software is allowed and do not post links promoting illegal practices.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

> I have removed all your links concerning using cracks. Please read the rules. No illegal software or ways of cracking software is allowed and do not post links promoting illegal practices.


Just making sure you see this moderator edit.


----------

